# Проблема с VPN подключением (pptp vpn)

## trionix

Проблема: не могу выйти в Интернет путем организации VPN-подключения: подключение ppp0 создается, но через некоторое время (1-2 мин) отключается, вот что видно в /var/log/messages:

Mar 16 06:31:40 localhost pppd[6150]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/0

Mar 16 06:31:40 localhost pptp[9176]: anon log[main:pptp.c:276]: The synchronous pptp option is NOT activated

Mar 16 06:31:40 localhost pptp[9181]: anon log[ctrlp_rep:pptp_ctrl.c:251]: Sent control packet type is 1 'Start-Control-Connection-Request'

....

Mar 16 06:31:40 localhost pptp[9181]: anon log[ctrlp_disp:pptp_ctrl.c:772]: Client connection established.

.....

Mar 16 06:31:41 localhost pptp[9181]: anon log[ctrlp_disp:pptp_ctrl.c:857]: Received Outgoing Call Reply.

Mar 16 06:31:41 localhost pptp[9181]: anon log[ctrlp_disp:pptp_ctrl.c:896]: Outgoing call established (call ID 0, peer's call ID 12480).

.....

Mar 16 06:31:44 localhost pppd[6150]: rcvd [IPCP ConfAck id=0xc <addr 217.78.188.129>]

Mar 16 06:31:44 localhost pppd[6150]: local  IP address 217.78.188.129

Mar 16 06:31:44 localhost pppd[6150]: remote IP address 217.78.176.62

Mar 16 06:31:44 localhost pppd[6150]: Script /etc/ppp/ip-up started (pid 9182)

Mar 16 06:31:45 localhost pppd[6150]: Script /etc/ppp/ip-up finished (pid 9182), status = 0x1

Mar 16 06:33:41 localhost pptp[9181]: anon log[pptp_handle_timer:pptp_ctrl.c:1049]: closing control connection due to missing echo reply

Mar 16 06:33:41 localhost pptp[9181]: anon log[ctrlp_rep:pptp_ctrl.c:251]: Sent control packet type is 12 'Call-Clear-Request'

Mar 16 06:33:41 localhost pptp[9181]: anon log[pptp_conn_close:pptp_ctrl.c:430]: Closing PPTP connection

Mar 16 06:33:41 localhost pptp[9181]: anon log[ctrlp_rep:pptp_ctrl.c:251]: Sent control packet type is 3 'Stop-Control-Connection-Request'

Mar 16 06:33:41 localhost pptp[9181]: anon log[call_callback:pptp_callmgr.c:78]: Closing connection (call state)

Mar 16 06:33:41 localhost pppd[6150]: Modem hangup

Mar 16 06:33:41 localhost pppd[6150]: Connect time 2.0 minutes.

Mar 16 06:33:41 localhost pppd[6150]: Sent 2842141080 bytes, received 0 bytes.

Mar 16 06:33:41 localhost pppd[6150]: Script /etc/ppp/ip-down started (pid 9633)

Mar 16 06:33:41 localhost pppd[6150]: Connection terminated.

Mar 16 06:33:41 localhost pppd[6150]: Script pptp 217.78.176.62 --nolaunchpppd finished (pid 9176), status = 0x0

Mar 16 06:33:41 localhost pppd[6150]: Script /etc/ppp/ip-down finished (pid 9633), status = 0x1

В промежутках, когда ppp0 поднят:

ifconfig ppp0:

ppp0      Link encap:Point-to-Point Protocol  

          inet addr:217.78.189.62  P-t-P:217.78.176.62  Mask:255.255.255.255

          UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:4 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:4099553 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:3 

          RX bytes:40 (40.0 b)  TX bytes:1512664094 (1442.5 Mb)

TX постоянно растет, RX неизменна

Почти сразу, после того, как ppp0 падает, начинается повторная инициализация сессии с ВПН сервером. При этом количество отправленных байт (TX) доходит до 2,8 Гб.  И так далее.

Ядро: 2.6.19-r5

В системе есть несколько сетевых интерфейсов - реально 1, т.к. есть карточка 3945ABG от интелла с вайфаем, и после запуска ipw3945d, помимо eth0, есть eth1, sit0. Физическая NIC: eth0

Вот мой /etc/conf.d/net:

config_eth0=( "10.10.113.237 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 10.10.113.255" )

routes_eth0=( "default gw 10.10.113.1" )

config_ppp0=( "ppp" )

username_ppp0='login'

password_ppp0='password'

pppd_ppp0=(

"noccp"

"debug"

"persist"

"holdoff 60"

"lock"

"noauth"

"lcp-echo-interval 30"

"lcp-echo-failure 15"

)

link_ppp0="pty \"pptp 217.78.176.62 --nolaunchpppd\""

routes_ppp0=( "-net 0.0.0.0 netmask 0.0.0.0 gw 217.78.176.62" )

Здесь 217.78.176.62 - VPN сервер провайдера, к которому коннектусь.

Само VPN подключение (из винды):

подлинность CHAP, сжатия нету, внешний IP адрес динамический

Кто сталкивался с этим? Спасибо за ответ.

Задолбала ошибка "anon log[main:pptp.c:276]: The synchronous pptp option is NOT activated"  :Evil or Very Mad:  Хотя в ядре опция стоит  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## ba

попробуй так

```
routes_eth0=( "default gw 10.10.113.1" "-host 217.78.176.62 gw 10.10.113.1" )
```

----------

## trionix

В-общем, в случае ВПН подключения:

/etc/conf.d/net:

#Поднимаем локальный интерфейс

config_eth0=( "10.10.113.237 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 10.10.113.255" )

#routes_eth0=( "default gw 10.10.113.1" ) - неправильно, здесь нужно прописать путь до VPN-сервера вот так:

routes_eth0=( "-host 217.78.176.62 gw 10.10.113.1" )

#т.е. чтобы добраться до VPN сервера 217.78.176.62, я должен слать пакеты шлюзу 10.10.113.1 в моей локальной сети

config_ppp0=( "ppp" )

username_ppp0='login'

password_ppp0='password'

pppd_ppp0=(

"noccp"

"debug"

"persist"

"holdoff 60"

"lock"

"noauth"

"lcp-echo-interval 30"

"lcp-echo-failure 15"

)

link_ppp0="pty \"pptp 217.78.176.62 --nolaunchpppd\""

#Говорим, что будет маршрут по умолчанию такой,т.е. все пакеты шлем в конец туннеля нашему VPN-серверу:

routes_ppp0=( "-net 0.0.0.0 netmask 0.0.0.0 gw 217.78.176.62" ) 

Кому интересна установка VPN подключения:

Дальше:

#Если не установлен

1.	emerge pptpclient  

#символическая ссылка (cd /etc/init.d)

2.	ln –s net.lo /etc/init.d/ppp0

rc-update add ppp0 default 

#см. пример конфига выше

3.	прописываю конфиг /etc/conf.d/net

4. Смотрим логи /var/log/messages, если успешно, то убеждаемся:

5. ifconfig ppp0

ppp0      Link encap:Point-to-Point Protocol  

          inet addr:217.78.188.214  P-t-P:217.78.176.62  Mask:255.255.255.255

          UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:6 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:4 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:3 

          RX bytes:162 (162.0 b)  TX bytes:46 (46.0 b)

Пингуем любой хост интернета

----------

